# 9w1 vs 6w5



## ApplePeanut1060 (Sep 7, 2021)

I made a thread a few weeks ago that had me typed as a 6w5, but I was in an unhealthy phase, and might’ve been disintegrated to 6. I thought i was a 6 cause of how insecure i am. I don’t really see how my insecurity relates much to a need for security. I think my insecurity is about whether or not people like me, and constantly feeling detached. I never have any issues trusting people, and I tend to give away too many secrets. One of my biggest issues tho is fearing rejection from other people, and assuming people are angry at me when they aren’t. I also don’t relate very well to the type 6 subtype descriptions. I read through the type 9 subtypes, and i related to them a lot more. I think i fit the intigration and disintegration patterns of 9 better than 6. A lot of the times i feel like I actually fit the type 1 integration points best, but I don’t think being morally right is my core desire. I also have a type 6 dad, and I always find his anxiety really irrational. I think I get just as anxious as my dad, but I always get anxious for different reasons. I feel like a combination between all my family members. My brother is a type 5, and I take some of his intellectual curiosity. My dad is a type 6 so I take a lot of his anxiety. My mom is a 9w1, and i feel like she’s an adult version of myself. I am also extremely complacent and agreeable. I’m not sure if this is a characteristic of either type, but i tend to associate my friends, interests and ideas/beliefs as part of my identity.


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

alright, just for a second though, let's think of 3-6-9 as its own thing, maybe just a little outside/inside the whole dis/integration thing. Very circulative, a person could get lost trying to escape a particular attachment, which is another way of saying you aren't lost when attached. Food for thought.


----------



## ApplePeanut1060 (Sep 7, 2021)

I looked at the self pres 6 subtype description, and i actually think it fits me a little. I still don’t know if it fits me enough tho


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

ApplePeanut1060 said:


> I looked at the self pres 6 subtype description, and i actually think it fits me a little. I still don’t know if it fits me enough tho


Apple don't be afraid to go deep. You can't eclipse my sick thoughts! I jest of course. But simply expressing whatever is important to you.... it not a crime here. And better still we get to know you


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

What's your mbti type if you know?

I'll give a summary of my functions in relation to the enneagram: (Ne-Ti = 6w5) -> (Fe-Si = 9w8 -> 3w2)

I outwardly express as 9w8 as I prioritise Fe when communicating but my 1st and 2nd core functions display the troubleshooting nature of 6w5. Therefore I am: 6w5/9w8 -> 3w2.

My Fe/9w8 was developed but at my core I am an analytical being, even developing systems for how to act in certain scenarios or even how to make my voice sound more genuine to build rapport. An Fe dom wouldn't need to conciously work on human interaction like I had to. 

I do believe that enneagram is a representation of your frequently used cognitive functions. So once you find out you type you'll pretty much know the enneagram you are.


----------



## ApplePeanut1060 (Sep 7, 2021)

Angry-Spaghetti said:


> What's your mbti type if you know?
> 
> I'll give a summary of my functions in relation to the enneagram: (Ne-Ti = 6w5) -> (Fe-Si = 9w8 -> 3w2)
> 
> ...


I’ve looked at all the cognitive functions, and it’s kinda tricky to find my type. I think i might be an intp, but I would be kinda ashamed to be an intp to be honest. It’s hard to be non bias when trying to figure out my type. I’ve also considered intj and istp. When i took the 16 personalities test I am borderline between istp and intp, but I know it’s not an accurate test


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

ApplePeanut1060 said:


> I’ve looked at all the cognitive functions, and it’s kinda tricky to find my type. I think i might be an intp, but I would be kinda ashamed to be an intp to be honest. It’s hard to be non bias when trying to figure out my type. I’ve also considered intj and istp. When i took the 16 personalities test I am borderline between istp and intp, but I know it’s not an accurate test


Do one of those 16 question personality tests. You'll find them around here on many type me threads. They're designed to pull the functions out of you.


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

A.S., I personally type as INFP in MBTi, although I don't exactly pay much attention bc it doesn't do much for me. Introverted feeling, check.... extroverted Intuition, check.... makes sense, bc I _try_ to make sense of everything. But there's deeper, much more relevant material behind it all. That's a real exploration, IMO.


----------



## ApplePeanut1060 (Sep 7, 2021)

After some more thinking, I believe sp/so 6w5 is probably my best guess. I think part of the reasoning I keep wanting to figure out my type in the first place has to do with being a 6. The last time I took a cognitive function test, it said I was intj. I’m not sure if that’s my type or not, but I don’t really care about myers briggs


----------



## DeadOutsidex (Aug 13, 2021)

ApplePeanut1060 said:


> I made a thread a few weeks ago that had me typed as a 6w5, but I was in an unhealthy phase, and might’ve been disintegrated to 6. I thought i was a 6 cause of how insecure i am. I don’t really see how my insecurity relates much to a need for security. I think my insecurity is about whether or not people like me, and constantly feeling detached. I never have any issues trusting people, and I tend to give away too many secrets. One of my biggest issues tho is fearing rejection from other people, and assuming people are angry at me when they aren’t. I also don’t relate very well to the type 6 subtype descriptions. I read through the type 9 subtypes, and i related to them a lot more. I think i fit the intigration and disintegration patterns of 9 better than 6. A lot of the times i feel like I actually fit the type 1 integration points best, but I don’t think being morally right is my core desire. I also have a type 6 dad, and I always find his anxiety really irrational. I think I get just as anxious as my dad, but I always get anxious for different reasons. I feel like a combination between all my family members. My brother is a type 5, and I take some of his intellectual curiosity. My dad is a type 6 so I take a lot of his anxiety. My mom is a 9w1, and i feel like she’s an adult version of myself. I am also extremely complacent and agreeable. I’m not sure if this is a characteristic of either type, but i tend to associate my friends, interests and ideas/beliefs as part of my identity.


Hello mister, stress- and growth-specific lines are a myth that came from a mistranslation of Naranjo by one of his students. This is just one of many cases of misinformation on this ugly yet compellingly delusional site, but that might help. 9 will be more indolent and appeasing, whereas the 6 is more vascillating and doubtful. Both lack a sense of identity which is why they struggle with type.


----------

